# wether mounting another wether



## Virginia (Jan 29, 2010)

I have two wether goat brothers that are under a year old.  Recently, I've noticed one mounting the other.  I see this behavior multiple times a day.  Is this a sign that he was not properly castrated?  Or, is this "normal" goat behavior?
Thanks!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 30, 2010)

Mounting behavior in nearly all species is as much a show of dominance as a technique for breeding....one is saying "I'm the boss" to the other.

Normal goat behavior, even if it doesn't seem like it.

However, there is a chance if they were banded that not 'everything' got in the band, but it's very rare that enough is leftover to do anything with, fertility-wise.


----------



## Virginia (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you!  This is the only behavior that he is exhibing that seems buck-ish so I was hoping it was normal goat behavior...but just wanted to double check.  Thanks again for replying to my post!!


----------

